# what is this? Id-it



## Lisa_j

can you id this? Got it from the butchers.


----------



## Nani

looks like the tendril things I see in heart


----------



## Northwoods10

Not a clue!! What animal did it come from?? Or is that in question too?


----------



## Lisa_j

came from a cow. I do not know what it is though. Is this the spleen?????? I think some kind of organ, just not sure what!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

Looks like heart.


----------



## Lisa_j

Sorry, no heart!!! 








this the heart


----------



## Nani

Ah...Well i'm stumped.....


----------



## whiteleo

I have not a clue, maybe something in the reproductive area?


----------



## CavePaws

Looks like part of a heart...Definitely not spleen though!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

Huh...It looks like the inside of the heart to me. Are you sure? If not, no clue.


----------



## SerenityFL

To me it looks like a bloody mess. I'm out of guesses.


----------



## Lisa_j

WIsh I knew too!!! I think, perhaps the spleen????? Just my guess and a damn good one at that, considering!!!!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

How about a shot at another angle? Haha. What does the other side look like?


----------



## CavePaws

I agree, it would help if you showed the other side. I've fed beef spleen before and it has a weird looking texture, so I can probably identify it as or as not if you show the other side.


----------



## Northwoods10

I posted a picture of a beef spleen I found in your other thread....


----------



## luvMyBRT

Do you know what area of the animal it came out of? What about the uterus? It looks like it might be "stretchy"....??


----------



## Lisa_j

I really did not take a pick of another angle. This IS what I have. Sorry guys...........it is a thin organ and textured like the pic.... A Hwart is large and nothing like this!!!!


----------



## Lisa_j

Where, wouod like to see it!


----------



## CavePaws

Spleens are pretty huge though too...Hmm, I've no idea!


----------



## Nani

I replied in the other thread that maybe it's lung. Lung is weird and spongy but maybe a lighter colored red


----------



## DaneMama

The first picture is of the inside of the heart. 

The second pictures is of the thymus gland (sweetbread in culinary terms). 

They may be very close together but they are different organs.


----------



## Lisa_j

SOrry, NO this is NOT a heart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

I think it's difficult to see what's what because it's all in a big, bloody pile!


----------



## DaneMama

Lisa_j said:


> SOrry, NO this is NOT a heart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm 99.99% sure that the first photo you posted is. I've fed my dogs beef heart many, many times for years now and I've seen this weird looking stuff before. The picture you posted second is the outside of a PORTION of the heart. Beef hearts are HUGE...probably weight close to 3-5 pounds at least each (from a big cow).


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

DaneMama said:


> I'm 99.99% sure that the first photo you posted is. I've fed my dogs beef heart many, many times for years now and I've seen this weird looking stuff before. The picture you posted second is the outside of a PORTION of the heart. Beef hearts are HUGE...probably weight close to 3-5 pounds at least each (from a big cow).


This is exactly what I thought, too.


----------



## Lisa_j

Lisa_j said:


> can you id this? Got it from the butchers.


I get globs of stuff from the butchers. The trachea, esophagus, lungs are all together and then this mess of stuff in the pic is all attached to it too. He has the liver, heart, tongue, pancreas all seperate. This thing in the pic is attached to the glob of stuff that would be in the abdomen of the cow. The "glob" weighs about 2 lbs and I feed it as a meal, whatever it is, my dogs love it and it is a great work out for them.


----------



## DaneMama

It looks like the top part of the heart, like the butcher cut the heart out but left the top portion of it with the trachea and lungs. Which is also why the thymus is there as well because it sits right above the heart between the lungs.


----------



## Lisa_j

DaneMama said:


> It looks like the top part of the heart, like the butcher cut the heart out but left the top portion of it with the trachea and lungs. Which is also why the thymus is there as well because it sits right above the heart between the lungs.


OK, I understand what you mean now! Your right! I kind of lined the cut out heart up with the mess and YEP, That is exactly it!! THanks!!


----------



## BRT

My wife is a cardiologist and she says its the inside of the right ventricule of the heart.


----------



## DaneMama

Lisa_j said:


> OK, I understand what you mean now! Your right! I kind of lined the cut out heart up with the mess and YEP, That is exactly it!! THanks!!


Sure! And I love your new sig picture!!! Its great...Love the family photo :wink:


----------



## BRT

DaneMama said:


> Sure! And I love your new sig picture!!! Its great...Love the family photo :wink:


Yap, that´s a great picture indeed! But i have to say that i´m completely in love with Danemama pictures. My wife is saying you could easily sell them as post card and i agree. Don´t you wanna come over and take pictures of Tosa?


----------



## DaneMama

Absolutely! We love to travel...it's just a matter of getting a plane ticket... :wink:


----------



## BRT

DaneMama said:


> Absolutely! We love to travel...it's just a matter of getting a plane ticket... :wink:


You are very wellcome to come to Lisbon and be our special guests:thumb:. Get that plane tickets!


----------



## Lisa_j

Sorry I doubted what you were all saying, just did not see it at first! Now I do, thanks!


----------



## DaneMama

No worries at all!


----------



## Lisa_j

DaneMama said:


> No worries at all!


ok, thanks


----------

